# Feather's Aloft



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

We started construction back in April, first birds arrived April 17.

My loft is 4' x 16', with half the floor plywood and half expanded metal.

There is a 4' x 4' breeder section, with 8 nest boxes, a 4' x 6' section for flyers, with plenty of perches, and then a 4' x 4' center storage area/air lock.

I've done a bit more painting, and will take more pics once I finish the painting.
Just having a bit of a problem with the fact that I can either stand on the third step of the ladder, or paint from the second...
I'm ladder challenged, yes.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hire a local Teenager to to the painting.


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

lol, the only local teen is my daughter. As you can see, we don't live near a lot of people.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks very nice, good job


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wouldn't it be hard on the birds feet to perch on those pointed perches


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, Where did you buy the metal flooring?


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

any more build pictures?


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

We've since added lattice around the bottom, and finished painting the exterior.

No, the birds do not seem to have trouble with the perches. Looking out my living room window, I can see that all perches are currently occupied.
I got the design for these off a website, and I can build a set of 6 in about an hour.

We bought the metal flooring at the recycler. They cut it for me, so each piece was 2' x 8'.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FeathersAloft said:


> We've since added lattice around the bottom, and finished painting the exterior.
> 
> *No, the birds do not seem to have trouble with the perches. Looking out my living room window, I can see that all perches are currently occupied.*
> I got the design for these off a website, and I can build a set of 6 in about an hour.
> ...


Don't kid yourself. Those perches are not comfortable for the birds feet. They perch on them because they don't have other perches. How would you like to have that point cutting into the bottom of your feet? They prefer a flat perch, like a 2X4, wide side up. They even like to lay down on them. Sure can't do it on yours.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you keep mice from getting in?


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

We haven't had a problem with mice.
Of course, my birds eat all their feed within 20 minutes, so there is really no reason for the mice to try to come in.

Jay3, this is the plan I was given when I started building.
The perch design I found online, and I asked some local racers what they use.
Many said they use ones like this. Very easy to scrape clean.

We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FeathersAloft said:


> We haven't had a problem with mice.
> Of course, my birds eat all their feed within 20 minutes, so there is really no reason for the mice to try to come in.
> 
> Jay3, this is the plan I was given when I started building.
> ...


If you take up your feeders the mice can't soil them, but if you leave them out, they tend to go in the feeders looking for scraps....so if you see anything that looks like dark brown rice in the feeders it is mouse poop and can make your birds sick.. as far as the perches go.Im sure they will make do.. they are hard on the feet though..naturally pigeons like flat surfaces, like the cliffs where they came from.. so a pointy thing is not the best pick..but you did not know that..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FeathersAloft said:


> We haven't had a problem with mice.
> Of course, my birds eat all their feed within 20 minutes, so there is really no reason for the mice to try to come in.
> 
> Jay3, this is the plan I was given when I started building.
> ...





Okay, I understand. You are using them for your convenience, not the birds.


----------

